# Whats the Difference between DD5.1 and DTS?



## Shadowruse (Aug 31, 2012)

On I know this might be in a wrong topic so I'm sorry about that. Anyway what is the difference between the 2 and which is better for gaming if you have a headset that supports all the way up to DD7.1?


----------

